# Lake of the woods



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone been out on the big lake so far this spring? Was suppose to go last weekend but didn't make it up there but i am going on friday. Hows the fishing been out there? I heard it was REALLY slow last weekend from a few people we know? Anyone had any luck on elm or buffalo or lamberts rock?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My buddy (A.K.A. Big Kahuna or El Sid) was there last weekend, he fishes buffalo and the other area's you mentioned. Sounds like Saturday, between the weather and cold water the fishing was terrible. He said the water needs to warm up another 10 degree's. I'm going up to join him the 27th thru the 7th. I'm really hoping there is a 10 to 15 degree swing in the water temperature by then!!!

59 degree water and 33 degree beer, just doesn't get any better than that !!! :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Went out to lake of the woods this weekend out of warroad estates. Not a bite in 3 hours. We started out near the blinker and worked out way over to swift ditch and nothing. Did better in the Marina on the Northerns. Caught 15 northers from 2.7lbs to 5lbs. Way better in the Marina then on the lake. Still too cold and all this rain helped the lake come up but really made the water mucky for the time being. Hopefully we do better when i go up there again for the weekend of the 12th.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Any more reports on LOTW? I'm heading up to Buffalo Point next weekend. How deep are they now? We need some stable weather for about a week!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fishing was really poor while I was up there, the weather would not cooperate and the wind was almost aways out of the East. Sunday the 5th was the best luck we had, 4 of us in the boat, between 11:30 and 1:30 by the blinker we were able to catch 10. Most were 11" to 13", one was a 15" and 2 @ 18". It was pretty packed around the blinker but I think most were hitting them pretty good during that 2 hour period.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Just got back from LOTW yesterday. We fished out of Buffalo Point, north of Warroad Fri-Sun. It rained some every day and was cold for this time of the year. I think 2 years ago we caught about 120 eyes in 3 days. This year we boated about 60. Still good fishing, but I would say the next 2 weeks will be good as the water warms more. We started Friday at 57 and ended Sunday at 59 so it's getting there.

Largest was 22". Threw back anything smaller than 15". 3 hook crawler harness with a spinner caught 90% of the fish in my boat. Most fish were caught in 10-15 feet but we marked plenty of fish in 16-20 that would not hit. I would say our GPS helped catch 1/2 the fish. Everyone who fishes big water needs one.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was out there two weekends ago nd we did pretty good considering the locals said they hadn't caught a fish in a couple of weeks. We were using the same presentation, but were a bit deeper...22-30 feet we found active fish. caught all sizes, biggest was 26" saw a 29" bpulled as well. Sat we caught 22 eyes and Sunday we went out for 2 hours and caught 6 more or should I say my girlfriend caught 6? 16 mile reef produced most of our fish! We fished all the spots....


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I talked to my buddy who has a cabin on Lake of the Woods and he said it has picked up big time in the last week with the warm weather. They got 2-29"s, 1-27", and 2-26's. Tons of 2-3 1/2 lbs.


----------

